
Israel’s Zirra Raises $1.6M to ‘Analyze’ Other Startups - JSeymourATL
http://jewishbusinessnews.com/2016/11/01/israels-zirra-raises-1-6-million-to-analyze-other-startups/
======
siculars
How Freudian.

